
Arc's not even an acceptable modern Lisp  - nickb
http://www.xent.com/pipermail/fork/Week-of-Mon-20080128/048243.html
======
davidw
I would find this kind of thing more interesting if they stuck to the
technical stuff and left out the handwaving and ranting.

